# Crap! May have been caught by a new email scam!!!!



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been awaiting a couple of packages being shipped from overseas so when I got a DHL Express notification, I opened it and clicked on the link. It had a tracking number and everything looked legit. Now I think it was a virus-delivery scam because having talked to both DHL & Loomis, they never sent me an email notification about any expected delivery.

The [email protected]@rds might have gotten me with this one.

Anthony


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That sucks to hear Anthony, That chit really pisses me off. Hope the best for ya!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That sucks dude.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like the best thing to do is to grab the tracking number and type in the URL of the respective company and DO NOT click on a link. Or call the company to confirm the Email. I hope they do get shut down soon, but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Hope you did not get into serious trouble
Had 2-3 of those daily for couple weeks this spring, they look very legit and are annoyingly persistent


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I get them quite often myself, I just block the domain names on them to avoid anymore from coming. They are definitely a PITA!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear Anthony.
We had something like that in the summer and it was ups. We knew nothing was ordered so reported the fraud to ups. They thanked us.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

what do you guy's use for protection ? I have been using Avira Free Antivirus for 4 years now and it keeps us pretty clean.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like my Malware software was able to isolate & quarantine the Trojans that got into my computer.

Just another scam for BCA members to look out for.

The email looks totally legit, but after talking to DHL then Loomis then DHL again, the 2nd DHL rep finally tells me that they never send out email notifications (something the first guy never mentioned). That's when the lightbulb went off and I realized it was a viral email.

I've been waiting for 2 shipments and they were expected today or tomorrow, which is why I fell for it.

Anthony


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Looks like my Malware software was able to isolate & quarantine the Trojans that got into my computer.
> 
> Anthony


Good - My wife is constantly signing up for stuff and getting more virus's than any porn surfing 15 year old guy !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

*DO NOT click on any link posted in this copy of the email.* I disabled the link to USA DHL & International DHL just to be safe by removing the "u" in "url".

Well, for those interested, here's what the email looks like. Just caught another one in my Junk filter. Take a close look at it so you don't fall for the same very legit looking email.

"DHL Express Tracking Notification: Tue, 29 Nov 2011 19:03:19 +0530 
Custom. Reference: WATJ3NN8547L9 71505
P. Tracking Number: 4459854 N493CJU1GHVN8
Pickup Date: Tue, 29 Nov 2011 19:03:19 +0530
Service: SEA
Pieces: 2

Tue, 29 Nov 2011 19:03:19 +0530 - Processing complete 
PLEASE REFER TO ATTACHED FILE FOR DETAILED INFORMATION.

Shipment status may also be obtained from our Internet site in USA under [rl=http://track.dhl-usa.com]DHL | Tracking | English[/url] or Globally under DHL | Tracking | English[/rl]
Please do not reply to this email. This is an automated application used only for sending proactive notifications

Thanks,
DHL Express International."

Have literally had 5 packages sent to me in the last week or so, which makes this type of scam very easy to fall for in my situation.

Fortunately, seems like my computer is fine again (knock on wood).

And thank you DaveBC and Veng for suggesting I install Malwarebyte software on my computer.

Anthony


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Malwarebytes is still one of the best malware removal tools out there . All anyone needs is the free version. Always use the update before scan so you are working with the newest definitions. It is good to run it occasionally to see if any nasty snuck by your anti-virus.
I'm not sure with every delivery service , but I believe if they send you a tracking or delivery notice it will be in the body of the message rather than as an attachment . The attachment should send up huge warning signs . 
It's too easy to get caught, especially if you are receiving packages on a regular basis. That's what the low life rely on . 
You can also be trapped sometimes by going to the url they post . That is one way around A/V programs .. Everything in the message may be clean and pass the scan, but the website you go to is set up to infect you . If you go to a services website to check on tracking , go to the site you know is legitimate and you type in yourself, not by clicking a url in the e-mail.
With Christmas drawing close , expect to see more of those fake package delivery messages in your e-mail. I have had 3 of them already , all to my hotmail rather than my main mail address.


----------

